# Suggestion: Join...



## alc112

Hi!!
I suggest to join the grammar and general vobulary forums. because in the GVF enter more people (esta bien dicho?) than GF and the last one hasn't got lots of page (about 30 i don't know).
Regards

PS:Just in case
GVF--->General Vocabulary Forum
GF--->Grammar Forum


----------



## lauranazario

Hi Alc112... are you looking for a translation to your phrase?
Otherwise, I don't quite understand... people don't "join" specific forums as part of the WR reegistration process. People are free to visit every forum! 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## alc112

Creo que me fue bastante mal tratando de decirlo en inglés
Esto lo que queria deicr
Unir los dos foros de ingles y español, ya que el de gramata no es tan visitado como el otro. No se si viste que quienes posteamos en el de gramatica no tenemos la respuesta tan instantánea como en el de vocabulario gral. yo creo que si se los une no tendremos que esperar eso minutos más que por ahi son importantes. ¿que opinas?

Saludos


----------



## lauranazario

The SP forum was divided into two sections in order to effectively address separate matters: vocabulary issues and grammar issues. What we want to do is to better address language needs. 

In all reality, replies' speed depend on people's willingness to provide them... not on what forum the question has been posted. The fact that one forum apparently has more visits than the other one has to do with the automatic redirecting provided by the forum's software upon new member registration... or something like that.  Mike can provide technical details.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## alc112

ok now i understand
So, in the beginig of the forum was one Spa/Eng forum
¿Estaba correcto el primer post que hice én este hilo?

Regards


----------



## lauranazario

I joined WR after it had been running for a couple of months. If memory serves me right, I believe that yes, at one time there WAS just one Spanish forum (excluding Recursos) for all questions. But then as the forum membership grew and we had a better idea of what the language needs were, it was divided into two main areas.. and now includes two subforums.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## vg2424

interesting.... nice forums here....


----------



## jacinta

The administrator decided to split the Spanish forum into two different categories because it receives the most traffic of all the forums.  It makes it easier to moderate when they are categorized.


----------



## cuchuflete

vg2424 said:
			
		

> interesting.... nice forums here....



vg2424: This is not a legitimate post.  It asks nothing, and contributes nothing.

Please desist from this chatty nonsense immediately.  We have seen that you are able to type. You needn't demonstrate that again unless you have something worthwhile to say.

Cuchuflete


----------



## VenusEnvy

alc112 said:
			
		

> I suggest uniting  the grammar and general vocabulary  forums because in the GVF, more people enter (esta bien dicho?) than GF. And besides, the last one hasn't got lots of pages (about 30 i don't know).



ALC: You were so close, though!      Good job.


----------



## alc112

thank you Venus


----------



## supercrom

alc112 said:
			
		

> Hi!!
> I suggest to join the grammar and general vobulary forums. because in the GVF enter more people (esta bien dicho?) than GF and the last one hasn't got lots of page (about 30 i don't know).
> Regards
> 
> PS: Just in case
> GVF--->General Vocabulary Forum
> GF--->Grammar Forum


 
Your suggestion is OK, but I prefer moderators to merge duplicate or very similar threads so we don't have too many. 
Another recommendation is changing the threads' titles so we can easily navigate and identify them.

*CROM*


----------



## belén

cromteaches said:
			
		

> .
> Another recommendation is changing the threads' titles so we can easily navigate and identify them.
> 
> *CROM*



FYI Crom, the moderators are CONSTANTLY changing threads titles. We are trying to get the new foreros used to naming the titles appropriately. On the meantime, all of us are making the changes as fast as possible. You will realize that not many of the current posts nowadays have a "help please" title or something of that sort.

Best,
Belén


----------



## alc112

¿Nunca pensaron en preguntarles a algunos miebros si les quisieran ayudar cambiando los nombres a los hilos?
Por ejemplo que sean "moderadores para cambiar titulos por una semana"


----------



## supercrom

belen said:
			
		

> FYI Crom, the moderators are CONSTANTLY changing threads titles. We are trying to get the new foreros used to naming the titles appropriately. On the meantime, all of us are making the changes as fast as possible. You will realize that not many of the current posts nowadays have a "help please" title or something of that sort.
> 
> Best,
> Belén


*I have noticed that...*

Great work!

*CROM*


----------

